# Got DCC on my todo list, have questions



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

I have read about all I could read about DCC and read all the threads here too and guess I will be getting the NCE setup

Now what in everyones Opinion would be the best overall DCC Steamer Loco that smokes with killer sound and the next best and so on

And the same goes for Diesels

I have a nice twice around setup on a 4 by 9 table and currently can run two trains at once, The life like mikado steamer is small but fast and the Athern diesel is a little slower but so much smoother and will run real slow

For steamer I am thinking a nice 4-6-2 or a 4-6-4 I like the idea of the big wheels so you can see the rod action as they turn


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have no loco recommendations, but do suggest with that 4 foot
width, if you are running HO, that the radius space available is
going to pretty well limit your choice of locos. The big 6 axle
diesels and the Big Boys steamers would not be comfortable on that 
layout. 

I have pretty wide radius curves on most of my layout but there
is one mainline curve that is hardly more than 18". I limit my
locos to 4 axle diesels.

Don


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

DonR said:


> I have no loco recommendations, but do suggest with that 4 foot
> width, if you are running HO, that the radius space available is
> going to pretty well limit your choice of locos. The big 6 axle
> diesels and the Big Boys steamers would not be comfortable on that
> ...


I hear what you are saying, I am well satisfied with my Athern 4 axle diesel and wonder who has a better unit with DCC and sound.
My Little Life Like Mikado is a 2-8-2 and handles the turns fine I think a bigger 4-6-2 or 4 will do just as well, just want a bigger better steamer with DCC, smoke and sound

looking for loco's that will run on either DC or DCC


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some locos are switchable between DC and DCC but
you would probably do yourself a favor by
sticking to DCC. Putting a DC loco on a DCC track
is potential POOF there goes the motor. Convert
any DCs and they'll be safe.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The sound and smoke is going to be determined by the respective units you choose to install.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

I Stumbled onto a deal that I cannot use. A guy on Craigs list that I have dealt with in the past had something I was interested in and a price, I asked if he would take a little less and he got insulted, anyway after several e mails back and forth he tells me he has this brand new sealed in the box Bachman Steamer that is DCC Equipped. He would not send me a picture or give me much info and he stated a price he wanted for it.

Apparently he had a broken 4-6-2 loco he sent back to Bachmann and they replaced it under the warranty with a different but brand new loco.
On a hunch I drove over, it was only 20 miles, It was in a brown shipping box and I opened it up and inside, sure enough is a brand new Bachmann in it's box, item number 50206 a 4-8-4 Steam Loco DCC Equipped, Western Pacific #485. It seemed like a good deal so I paid his price, took it home. Put it on my layout and it ran and immediatly derailed on the first turn.

It is just too big a Loco for my layout. So I got on the Bachmann web site and looked it up, Damn the list price is 285.00.
Anyone wanna make me an offer I can't refuse. I gave him 160.00 I have all the papers on it.
Thought it might work, I was wanting a 4-6-2 to negotiate the turns and I hoped this one would work, oops my bad


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You may want to do a little homework on that loco before you give up on it. I have an IHC Pacific that takes 18" curves just fine.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> You may want to do a little homework on that loco before you give up on it. I have an IHC Pacific that takes 18" curves just fine.


The Bachmann web site says it should run on R22 curves minimum.
It is a long and extremely beautiful almost streamlined engine. It is 15 inch from the rear of the tender to the headlight on the loco
BLI has a paragon PRR K4s 4-6-2 they say only requires R18 curves, I would swap this brand new engine for one of those in good used condition

I have a Life Like Mikado 2-8-2 that is just a tad more then half the length of this Bachmann, but the wheels are very small and even when running it very slow it is hard to see the drive rods working

BTW this Bachman runs on either DC or DCC


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Both Bachmann and BLI's website say that their 4-6-2 steamers will run on 18"R curves.
Like many have said on this forum before, USED is not always bad, you just gotta be careful.
The two loco's I mentioned above have all the features I am looking for, DCC sound Equipped, smokers and run on both DC and DCC. My issue now is price. 
I have this brand new Bachmann 4-8-4 that I cannot use and paid 160.00 for, it was a surprise to me and the seller when we opened the box and found it was a 4-8-4 and not a 4-6-2 but since I had already agreed to buy it once the box was opened I felt kinda stuck.
I mentioned the Bachmann E-Z command because it had a brochure in the box with the loco and it gave me a link to a youtube video series on how to use that controller. Does NCE have a video link like that??????


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Bkubiak said:


> I mentioned the Bachmann E-Z command because it had a brochure in the box with the loco and it gave me a link to a youtube video series on how to use that controller. Does NCE have a video link like that??????


This is a very good video comparing the Digitaxx and NCEsystems:http://youtu.be/QzRRCKpTjL4


----------



## FishTruck (Feb 18, 2015)

I feel you pain. I have a Broadway Limited 4:8:4 that said it would go on an 18 inch curve on the website. No way will it go when I tested it. Worse yet, no way will my nine year old let me sell it so we can build a layout with 18 inch curves. He loves that thing. I am now cursed to 24 inch minimum radii design. (actually, it can squeak around 22 inch radii).

The sound on the Broadway Limited Paragon 2 line is awesome - in my opinion - and my kids. I don't think you will be disappointed.

We also have a BLI 2-8-0 that handles the curves, quite nicely. It has more lights and detail than the 4 8 4, and I think it is my favorite of three locos. I don't know about the 4 6 2. I have only the experience of two Broadway Limited Locos thus far, so I can't rank them or compare, but I do like the BLI line so far.

http://www.broadway-limited.com/2-8-0consolidation.aspx


----------

